# Green Neon Tetra HELP!



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Hi guys, I just noticed that 1 or 2 of my green neon tetras are sick! It looks like on either side of their bodies there is the neon strip missing! it started as a little spec and this morning while i was feeding them i noticed that most of its color was missing on one side. im also noticing that its spreading to another fish!

Help me please! id like to take care of this issue before it progresses to my other fishes!

I dont have the water parameters.

THANKS!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

can anyone help?!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Well the first thing we need is more info. Test your water, check everything is working ok and do a 50% or so water change with dechlorinated water in case it is a filter issue. 

It could be Neon tetra disease if there is a loss of colour, but until we know that everything else is fine then that that would be speculation.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, with a little more info, we can try to give you a little better answer.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

I'll do a 50%water change today with drinking water from the machine and see how everything is. as for the water test, i dont have a kit to test the water yet =I


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I keep mine in 80-82F water. With peat in the filter and plenty of drift wood to keep water soft and ph of 6-6.5. Filtered drinking water is too hard and contains minerals.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Is the water you use for changes the same temp as the tank water? That can hugely affect fish if it's way different.
I'm so picky that I use a thermometer in the bucket to make sure the temps are the same.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Forgot to mention that green neons are all wild caught in the Orinoco river. That means they are harder to acclimate and you will have some casualties.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If there is no visible bump or cotton like growth, and the fish's skin is simply discolouring (whitish) particularly around the mouth or sides. Then they have tetra disease, and there is nothing you can do to save them.

It is highly contagious and spread by touch so you should remove all fish that have discoloured as they will die within a few hours to a day from the onset of the discoloration.

This is a horrible disease about which not much is known and it seems to affect only tetras, particularly cardinal/neon tetras.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Jans - i try to make it the same temp by touch. but i doubt thats reliable. 


Zapins omg i think one of my tetras have that!! its not necessarily white, but its mostly discolored. is this the said disease??


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Please do some proper water tests before you jump to conclusions and kill your fish. Stressful conditions will cause fish to produce extra mucous and can lead to colour changes too. If the water test come out ok, then you can start looking further.


----------

